

Google Voice SMS bug: outbound texts sent from random numbers - semenko

Best summarized as: 
"Major @googlevoice fail today. Eight texts from me to my wife came from eight different phone numbers."
https://twitter.com/travispew/status/265858873498402816<p>Ongoing support thread:
https://productforums.google.com/d/topic/voice/OUmPhUpujjs/discussion
======
waraey
This is the intended behavior. They piggy back off of a large group of local
numbers. For texts they assign one to you for a short period then put it back
in the pool.

------
smartwater
A few months ago I had a Google Voice number that they also assigned to
another person, while I was actively using it. Happened to a friend too.

